# Building a Table



## Turney (Jun 10, 2012)

I have some old gym floor and I am planning to build a table or two out of it. I plan to lay it out over a piece of plywood and put it together. Then take it off, put down some liquid nails and put it back on. Put some trim around it and leg..... done

Any ideas?????


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

That should work....post some pics before and after.....


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

sounds like a cool idea


----------

